# baby gold spilos



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

will they grow back with the proper meds?There are 4 of them and they are about 2 inches in size, only two of them have their fins nipped the back and some of their top fins I think its the two dominant ones doing it , they are in a forty gallon right now until they get bigger ..........I got them from aquascape about 2 months ago and i noticed they dont grow as fast as my reds did when they were that size pedro at Aquascape is great ..........they are very wonderful fish ...


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yes aquascape rules i got my spilo CF from pedro!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

They will be fine. Just give them some time to heal. If its one thing I know, its that Gold Spilos heal fast.

~Dj


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Fin nips are no biggie. They will heal soon. Just give them some time. Pedro is a great guy. I got my Gold Spilo from him.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

should i treat the water with meds or let them heal on their own ? thanks guys


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

InSinUasian :
sorry to hear of the loss of your splio the other day


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nah, no meds - not necessary with fin nips.

They'll heal naturally (and fast). You could add a bit of salt to the water to speed up the healing process: 1 table spoon per 5-10 gallons of water....

But it will happen over and over again: spilo's are notorious fin biters, and therefore need A LOT of tank space, compared to reds.
In what size tank do you keep them?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

it says 40 gallon up top :rock:

that might be a little small for 4 spilos, but all I know on them is what I have heard/read.

~Will.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yes forty gallon right now until they get a little bigger . Is that too small right now ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i will add the salt tonight when i get home .....thanks Judazzzz


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What size are you going to transfer them to later? For 4 spilos, I would suggest 80-100 at least, a 125 would be better. That might even still be a little cramped for them. But then again, thats when they start getting into the 5-6 inch range. You still have some time. I would be happy if 4-5 of my spilos max out in my 180 just to give you some idea.

Usually tail nips are a sign, at least with spilos, that tank space may be getting a little low. I had 10- 1 inchers in a 65 gallon, but had to move them in less then a week cause there was too much aggression.

~Dj


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i am going to move them to an 90 gallon tall probably or 80 gallon long .....thanks for the advice


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

id go with the 80 long

goodluk


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Will regrow as long as it's not nipped down to the meaty part of the tail. Is it?

*Moved to disease and injury*


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i dont think that they are down to the meaty part the two of them just have no tail fins right now


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

JUST GOT THE BRAND NEW 80 GALLON FOR THEM LAST NIGHT .....FROM THE LFS....SWEET DEAL ..........HOPEFULLY THIS WILL GIVE THEM MORE ROOM AND GET THERE FINS BACK IN ORDER


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea cycle that baby and u ready to go


----------

